# Is anyone here good with Hunter Douglas vertical repair?



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Have you checked for a Utube video?


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes. It figures that none of the dozens of videos are what I need.


But I will try one more time


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

markg22B said:


> The round PermAlign gear skips and Hunter Douglas mailed me the replacement part(s).
> 
> 
> I'll save the rest for 'if' I get a nibble <g>
> ...





If we are talking about the gear that the chain goes around and rotates the vanes it might not be that bad.


Consider this a nibble but I have not sank the bobber yet.


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, that's what I'm looking at and that's what I'm rooting for.



At the moment, I'm thinking the track valence that must be removed since the valence return covers the gear and the valence is all 1 piece and likely snaps into angle brackets fastened either to the track or wall.


Question--any idea how to remove the 'star' fastener that holds the gear in place? HD sent a replacement so I don't need to worry about damaging the existing fastener.


Then, I think the housing that the gear sits within will rotate off either sideways or frontways.


And when I get the gear to come out I'll need to have some tape handy in case I need to secure the chain.


I attached an image of the fastener


Mark


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

markg22B said:


> At the moment, I'm thinking the track valence that must be removed since the valence return covers the gear and the valence is all 1 piece and likely snaps into angle brackets fastened either to the track or wall.
> 
> 
> Question--any idea how to remove the 'star' fastener that holds the gear in place? HD sent a replacement so I don't need to worry about damaging the existing fastener.



This may be a good time to find a repair shop in your area. You may be getting in the really deep water.



I am fairly sure this is not a repair done with the blind hanging. The head rail should be taken down and placed on a firm work surface where parts can't spring out and go missing.


Please note that it appears that the traverse cord goes through the holes on the end cap. To me that means the cord must be released from the master carrier, removed from the head rail and then re-installed after threading it back though all the vane holders



HD was not the brand I installed the most often but they are about the same. The valence slides into hair pin shaped plastic receivers and the end returns just clip on. Removing the entire valence should be a 30 second job, grip, lift slightly and pull towards you.


The vanes are easy to unclip from the carries. Study it and you will see how. Old vinyl ones exposed to southern sun become brittle and breaking them is the end of the project.


The head rail is attached to the wall mounts with either snap clips (probable with HD) or levers that are twisted.


A small flat screwdriver is used to pry off the star lock washer.


Hauled to a blind repair shop I don't the repair cost would be worth the effort of self repair on your part. I am answering your questions and discouraging your doing this.


If you are the original purchaser you should be covered by the lifetime warranty and they should fix it for free at an authorized dealer. https://help.hunterdouglas.com/s/article/Lifetime-Limited-Warranty


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the splash of cold water.


There was a reason that I've been unusually hesitant to try this repair myself. I had a gut feeling looking at the gear that more was involved than I was up to and you just sealed it ;-)!


HD supplied their recommended company contact information for repairs and I'll be calling them.


Discretion being the better part of valor.


Mark


----------



## SophieArnold42 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you i had a similar problem. Now I can try to fix everything myself.


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> This may be a good time to find a repair shop in your area. You may be getting in the really deep water.
> 
> I am fairly sure this is not a repair done with the blind hanging. The head rail should be taken down and placed on a firm work surface where parts can't spring out and go missing.
> 
> ...



Latest information--


The HD warranty does not include labor, just parts.


I scheduled the repair with the authorized Denver company. One of the techs called saying it'd be a month until and I could do this myself. He explained the rod stays put. The string is not touched. The valance return snaps off the face (done) and the end PermAlign 'box' face just 'slides off' exposing the star. 



Once I was up on the ladder with the valance off 'my' box didn't slide but had two screws at the top. I unscrewed the face and no star. I'm attaching images. Not sure what tool to use to unscrew the locking thing. I think my Leatherman pliers would do fine. But once the lock is off I'm wondering if what lies below it is much different than the replacement gear HD sent. I emailed the repair shop and asked that the same tech take a look and tell me to go ahead or wait the month for a visit.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Keep in mind I've never done the repair. From this point it looks as simple as removing the star washer and holding the rod (important) in place while the gear is removed. Then reverse the process making sure the stop bead on the chain is in the same location.


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> Keep in mind I've never done the repair. From this point it looks as simple as removing the star washer and holding the rod (important) in place while the gear is removed. Then reverse the process making sure the stop bead on the chain is in the same location.



Your take is common sense and makes sense. What threw me was both the washer that is in the HD PermAlign spec and that which HD sent is not the same flavor star washer. So then I started to concern, what else is not the same before I open this thing up. But we're not talking here of opening up Pandora's box (although that would be far more interesting<g>).


Here's what I don't get. Both you and the tech have made the point to 'hold the rod'. But since the opposite end of the track is closed, where would the rod go?


Also, I'll be running out of hands. If I'm holding the rod (with needle nose) with one hand and removing the the gear with the other then which hand thumbs the rod to align to full open the verticals, gets an equal length on the chain, puts the chain on the new gear and slides the gear back on the rod?!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Any potential issue with the rod is at one of 3 points: 1. when removing the star washer you might pull it out. 2. When pulling the gear off you might pull the rod out. 3. When replacing the star washer you might push it out the other end.


A helper on the other end would be very handy for 3.


You aren't going to have the proper tool to seat the star. A nut driver or socket from a set will work as a substitute. It needs to fit over the rod and be about the same size as the star.


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Saved by the professional!


If I ever doubted fickle fate...


Yesterday, I was starting to use needle-nose vise grips as a way to measure the OD of the star to find a socket that would fit, the phone rang. (Even though I normally don't answer an unknown ID waiting for the call to go to voicemail to filter marketers) I answered. It was the tech that was scheduled for a month from now that happened to be finishing early and was 20 minutes from our home.


The verticals are now repaired. It must have taken him every bit of 20 minutes to attach the new gear. He said that getting the gear to property fit on the rod w/this model is often a RPITA. 



!


Thanks to all for your assistance.


----------

